# UK's First Electric Sports Car Rivals Porsche



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The electric car is manufactured by the Lightning Car Company in Peterborough, and has a top speed of 130 mph with better acceleration than a Porsche.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds great, but if you go to the company website, all you will find are rendered images of the car and no video or pictures of the real thing.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm almost ready to feel sorry for PML flightlink. They make the wheel motors that are supposed to be used on the lighting as well as the ZAP crossover high performance SUV. Volvo was interested in the motors from a safety standpoint because of how accurately each wheel could be controlled by computer. No more breaks freezing up from flash rust on the disks, because PML was able to make the electronic breaking work all the way down to 0 RPM so there were no friction breaks anymore (how cool would that be!!).

But in all of this, all they really got for their troubles was a collection of concepts and newspaper articles. They made the same mistake that every other company like them has made; they deliberately priced themselves beyond the reach of home builders to try and woo some big time auto maker that would hopefully buy them out. It just doesn't work that way, but I've seen this happen time and again with small startups like PML.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

First PML is not a start up. They had been in business for some time making flight controls before they did their wheel motor.

Volvo is still working with PML.

The Lightning will appear on the 23rd at the British International Motor Show where it will steal the limelight from the Tesla Roadster on display in the same "Electric Village" area.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

drivin98 said:


> First PML is not a start up. They had been in business for some time making flight controls before they did their wheel motor.
> 
> Volvo is still working with PML.
> 
> The Lightning will appear on the 23rd at the British International Motor Show where it will steal the limelight from the Tesla Roadster on display in the same "Electric Village" area.


I am aware of PML's history, but the wheel motor part of their business is in a sense a new part.

It would be nice if that were were to appear at that motor show, but I still want to see that car burning up all four tires before I give the lightning some credit. At least show some driving footage.....


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Of course, putting a prototype on display at a car show is a lot easier than actually building a car that does what the manufacturer claims. Good to know that something more than a rendering is on the way though.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

I can't wait for a Lightning with a functioning drivetrain as well. I'm also hoping I get the opportunity to test drive it later this year. That would be amazing. I'd almost be willing to pay for my own plane ticket.

I suspect that will be the case with the car at the BIMS but it's only my suspicion.


----------

